# |†||†| اشتهاها مسكنا له|†||†|



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

*|†||†| اشتهاها مسكنا له|†||†|*

و أما أنا فقد أتيت ليكون لهم حياة و يكون لهم أفضل ( يو 10 : 10 )     




يو 17:26  وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم

 من اجمل الآيات المحببه الى قلبى تلك الآيه

عرفتهم اسمك 

وكأن السيد المسيح كان غايته على الارض ان يعرف الانسان اسم الله القدوس فخير لى ان ادعوا باسم الرب لان اسمه هو اتكالى وعليه سندى ورجائى هو نورى فى وقت ظلمتى
  من منكم خائف الرب سامع لصوت عبده.من الذي يسلك في الظلمات ولا نور له فليتكل على اسم الرب ويستند الى الهه. 10:50 اش

وساعرفهم

وسيظل السيد المسيح ذو كل مجد وقداسه يعرفنا اسم الله القدوس فمن حلاوه  معرفتنا باسمه سنطلب ان نعرفه اكثر واكثر واكثر ... معرفه اسمه القدوس ذات متاع ثمين جدااااا 
يوجد ذهب وكثره لآلى اما شفاه المعرفه قمتاع ثمين 20:15 ام


ليكون فيهم والحب الذى احببتنى به

وهنا نكتشف غايه ما يفعله الرب يسوع معنا فهدف ان يعرف اسم الله القدوس واستمراره فى تعرفنا ايه هو ان يكون فينا ذلك الحب الذى احب الله الآب به الابن..... ياله من سر لا يدركه عقل حب الآب لابنه الوحيد يكون فينا نحن الذى دائما نسير فى ضعفاتنا !!! انه لكنز ثمين ان نكون فى مستوى حب الآب لابنه الوحيد 
ولكن لنا هذا الكنزفى اوان خزفيه ليكون فضل القوه من الله لا منا.7:4 كو 2 

واكون انا فيهم

المعرفه واستمرار التعريف لتأكيد الحب ولزرعه داخلنا فى نهايه الامر يكون هو الذى سكنا فينا هو يسوع صاحب الاسم الحلوا اللذيذ المبارك 
مرت بنا الايه من بدايتها الى نهايتها وكأنها عقيدتنا فى المسيح اتى وسكن على ارضنا وعرفنا الآب ومال يعرفنا به وتحول من سكنى الارض الى السكنى فى داخلنا ....
لان الرب اختار صهيون (نفسى ونفسك) اشتهاها مسكنا له هذه هى راحتى الى الابد هاهنا اسكن لانى اشتهيتها 13و14: 132 مز
فليتمجد اسمه المبارك كل حين امين


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*موضوع جميبل اوى يا انطون*


----------



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا بلاك علي مرورك وتعليقك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

موضوع جميل انطون ميرسى


----------



## antoon refaat (4 يناير 2006)

دا اللي انتا فالح فيه يا كيرو وعلي العموم شكرا


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

موضوع رائع, يا ريت هذه المواضيع تكون في قسم المرشد الروحي


ينقل ...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا اخويا ماي روك


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى ياانطون 

بجد شكرا ليك على اختياره

ربنا يبارك دراستك وخدمتك

وكل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## antoon refaat (8 يناير 2006)

الف شكر جيجي


----------

